# artist starting to design special room lighting rig



## penguinbass1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post here and I wanted to thank you all for the wonderful forums I have been perusing for the past few days. 

Anyway I would like some advice on designing a special lighting rig. I have been designing painted rooms paired with 2-3 different colored lights so that the effect of color absorption/reflection reveals and conceals things painted into the room. Here's an example 
Ultimately I would like to design a set up that could very evenly and fairly brightly light a room with a least three colors of very narrow bandwidth light and have some way to automate on/off and swelling of the lights. I have tried using halogen and tungsten bulbs with theater gels but the bandwidth of the colored light wasn't narrow enough to maximize the effect. I have since been using CFL colored "party" bulbs in red and blue with some success but I would like to tune it in more. After some reading around these forums I have learned that LEDs may be a good source of very narrow bandwidth colored light. Is this true? And is there a way to tell if some LEDs are narrower in spectral bandwidth than others? And what type of set-up would be appropriate for filling a room with even light?

Thanks


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 13, 2013)

Color LEDs are narrow spectrum sources. Some ready-to-use projects state the peak-saturation wavelength. ”RGB LED strips” should work well. Put them above eye level shining on the ceiling or something. Most come with color controllers.


----------



## penguinbass1 (Jan 15, 2013)

Great thank you AnAppleSnail. I just ordered half a yard of rgb led strip lighting, a small power supply, and controller to test out on some models. I'll post some updates on this application when it's all set up.


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Jan 16, 2013)

Neat! I've seen some pictures of very neat projects done with large arrays of RGB LED strips. I don't have my bookmarks here, but here are some concepts:

Matched, revolving color bar and ceiling-wash lighting.
Work-area lighting with dimming white strips to change CCT. The CRI may not be great for color work, though.


----------



## heather369 (Mar 15, 2013)

talking about RGB LED strips, i'm trying to find some special ones.
For example, some not only change colors, but also reflects some other pictures such as leaves


----------

